

Corkboard app, all in HTML/CSS/Javascript - timothyjcoulter
http://corkboard.me

======
timothyjcoulter
Hey! Go to <http://corkboard.me> instead of the link set by ycombinator.
corkboard.me automatically gives each person their own personal corkboard, but
it does this through a 302 redirect. I should probably change this in the
future, but for now go directly to <http://corkboard.me> for your own.
(Admins, if you could change the link I'd appreciate it. Thanks!) -- Tim

~~~
canadaduane
It seems to have been updated to the direct link now. Neat simple site.

------
sili
It would be nice to be able to zoom in and out to see more or less at a time.
In general, this concept lands itself well for Google maps API where you model
your board as a map and it handles scrolling and zooming for you.

Edit: something similar to this <http://www.conwaylife.com/>

~~~
Timmy_C
The zoom in my browser seems to work fine.

~~~
shaunxcode
for me (ffox 3.5.15 on mac) it zooms the text but not the images, I would
expect it to shrink/expand the images as well so you could see more at once.

~~~
ido
Do you have View->Zoom->Zoom Text Only enabled?

(OT: you are using an out of date version of ff, latest is 3.6.12)

~~~
shaunxcode
Hey, late reply but no I do not have zoom text only turned on.

------
Kilimanjaro
Off topic as usual, but interesting from the developer and user point of view.

If you are going to give me a 10 char ID, please make it all lower case and
without numbers, I hate hitting shift or having to move my eyes from the
keyboard to the numpad and back.

So, aren't 26 lowercase chars enough?

26^10 = 141,167,095,653,376

A hundred and forty trillion options!

* Hey Tim, nice app btw.

~~~
rudasn
I see this type of ID everywhere and I'm curious as to how they are created
and how "random" they are (the chances of generating two of the same). A
python snippet would be great, of course :)

~~~
Kilimanjaro

        id=''.join(Random().sample(string.ascii_lowercase,10))

~~~
lvh
Not really. Random.sample samples from a population multiple times: that means
no doubles (unless they were in the population as well). Try it: sample 30
times from string.ascii_lowercase. Since you did it with 10, less than
len(population), it didn't croak, but it also doesn't get you the numbers
mentioned above.

Here's one I like better: "".join(random.choice(string.ascii_lowercase) for _
in xrange(len))

~~~
Kilimanjaro
Hmm, if that's the case then 26x25x24... still gives you twenty trillion
unique ids with non-repeating chars. Not bad after all.

Will have that in mind.

------
wushupork
I did a corkboard concept over a year ago but it was mostly a UI exercise that
incorporated mouse gestures for input (there was no backend).
[http://blog.pekpongpaet.com/2009/04/13/concept-virtual-
corkb...](http://blog.pekpongpaet.com/2009/04/13/concept-virtual-corkboard-
with-handwriting-recognition-for-large-interactive-walls/) Flash-haters don't
hate

------
mike-cardwell
Doesn't work with some character sets. I just entered:

これは、いくつかの日本です

Then went away and came back, and all the characters had turned to question
marks.

~~~
harisenbon
That's strange, Japanese input worked for me. (Chrome / Japanese Win7)

Maybe they fixed it?

~~~
harisenbon
Nevermind, you can write, just not save. I assume they're using a latin-based
field in their DB...

~~~
kazuya
That could be the case. I often don't notice encoding issues until my
colleagues complain their entries in Japanese are messed up.

~~~
mike-cardwell
This is one of the first things I test when I find a site like this. Most web
developers don't seem to take into consideration things like character sets
and encoding, yet they are so important.

------
golfga
It would be nice if you allowed us to rename our corkboard
(corkboard.me/[my_name_or_whatever]) to something more meaningful, then I can
get to it from work or home without checking my delicious account.

~~~
timothyjcoulter
This is very easy to do. Will be in the next release. --Tim

------
adovenmuehle
Could you make it more obvious where to click and hold to drag?

I think you want to allow the user to select the text with the mouse without
moving the note, but maybe some kind of styling at the bottom and top of the
note to designate a "drag" zone.

~~~
smokinn
I agree. It would be much clearer if you used a hover css property and put
cursor: move;

~~~
timothyjcoulter
Noted (on my own corkboard!). Will come soon.

------
Rygu
Very cool! I need some more colors and other type of post-it (photos?) though
before I seriously consider using it...

~~~
arethuza
If you paste an image URL into a note it shows the image

~~~
gommm
not working under safari 4.0.4

------
snarfman
Looks like a neat idea, but can you please add a Terms of Service page, even
if it's just a brief one? That might set folks a bit more at ease for posting
their TODOs and reminders.

------
Robin_Message
Looks really good. One small refinement: deleted notes could appear on a list
in the corner say - maybe with a screwed up motif - so I can recover something
I delete by accident :-)

~~~
jollyjerry
You could even build in a wastebasket paper toss game :)

Great simple app.

~~~
prawn
Feature bloat alert!

------
pshapiro
Very cool, well built.. but from a UX/UI perspective, it strikes me as a
little bit odd that I would be sticking post-its to a cork board. Maybe a
refrigerator or whiteboard texture would be more fitting. Or, so that you
don't have to change your domain and branding, you can add thumbtack graphics.

------
thetomreynolds
Works nicely in iOS too. Well done.

------
wushupork
Very well done. It's nice and simple as software should be.

------
kls
This thing would be great for story-boarding if it supported images and other
media types. IFrame would be cool to be able to bring in external content into
one of the notes. With a few more features, you got yourself a winner here.
Making the controls contextual to the note could keep it simple. Let me know
if you do decide to add other media types, I would be an avid user.

~~~
hugs
It does support images. Paste an image url into a new note, then hit return.
For example: <http://corkboard.me/mTJPwxMRha>

~~~
kls
Nice how does one add an image, I don't see any ways to add one. As well
another nice feature would be the ability to group notes. So that when a user
adds an image they could drop sticky's on it and then group them so that they
move together.

------
jason_slack
Kick Ass!. Plain and Simple.

Some refinements - Mac, 10.6.5, Firefox 3.6.12, Creating a new note only
happens in the lower right corner. I have to drag it more to be able to use
the note.

I would pay to use this on my small biz intranet. i.e license it.

~~~
timothyjcoulter
Thanks Jason! I thinking about ways of monetizing this. Send me your email or
twitter handle and we can talk about getting you in as beta users (to tim [at]
timothyjcoulter.com, free/low cost in exchange for feedback).

Bug noted. Will def check it out!

------
dezwald
Great Job - A month ago I had the thought of creating a similar cork board
concept app myself, using html/js/css - today I open HN and I see your app -
well done!

------
lightopia
It appears that two browsers (Firefox and Chrome) on the same machine can edit
a board, but it can't be edited by two or more machines at the same time.
Bummer.

------
shapedbyregret
Nicely done. I attempted doing something similar but it was not executed as
cleanly as yours. Is there a way to pin items so I don't accidentally move
them?

------
snes
Couple of bugs in Opera 11 beta.

New notes only appear in the middle of the entire board. When I close a note,
it pops up a new one.

------
joeag
Would be cool to be able to draw lines and labels for columns, rows or squares
to organize the post-its.

------
mikelbring
Really neat, but what if I get lost? Maybe some sorta thing to zoom out, not
sure. But its really nice!

~~~
timothyjcoulter
Definitely. I'm thinking how I can implement that, possibly a mini-map or a
snazzy zoom out feature. Definitely will come in a future release.

------
ashnyc
What can i say... you make my dream look bad :) good job, cant wait to see
where you take it

------
coffeejunk
creating a new note by double clicking would be nice, since the rate of notes
created by mistake would be lower :) plus the image url feature doesn't work
with any of my browsers (Mac OSX 10.6.5 Safari 5, Chrome 8, Firefox 4)

~~~
timothyjcoulter
Thanks! Noted. For the image url, are you pressing enter after pasting your
URL? Let me know if that doesn't work, and if not, we'll drill down into why
it's not working for you (def want to fix it if it isn't).

~~~
coffeejunk
doesn't matter if i press enter or not.

~~~
coffeejunk
png and jpg are now working :)

------
ashnyc
Imagine how great this would be on a big multie touch screen

------
Vekz
Is the source code for this available, besides view source?

------
kellysutton
Loving the simplicity. Can't wait to see where you take it!

~~~
allang
Agreed. Looks like it has potential. Nice work!

------
emeltzer
very nice. i will use this as it is.

------
spinlock
That is really, really cool.

------
justinAlcon
clean

------
cancelbubble
Needs localStorage.

~~~
jws
… but still retain server based storage

… and resolving my offline updates with the server

… even the provably incompatible ones

We are users! We want everything! Especially the impossible. And keep it free.

~~~
cpharmston
This could be awesome, if done transparently. The greatest appeal of this
application is it's straight-up simplicity: you click, start typing and your
notes are stored. Feature bloat would really detract from this experience.

